# My first fall



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

So, here I sit, all bruised and sore and can barely walk. My first fall off a horse, and it wasn't even quite a fall!

I was dismounting after a 2 hour trail ride through the snow. I jumped off the horse, landed on ice, and just fell right down! It was so embarrassing.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

My one friend she was getting on her horse with the mounting block and it fliped over and she fell on her butt twice in a row


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't feel bad. I fall on ice for no reason what so ever. You at least were doing something


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Similar thing happened to me. I was showing off out the front doing some jumping and the neighbours were watching. We took a jump downhill, Misty lost her balance and sort of lurched forward and... I didn't fall off, I literally somersaulted over her head... In front of about five people.... Very embarrassing.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

LOL.. You made out, dont feel bad! In my life involving falling off:

- 6 broken ribs
- 11 fractured ribs
- 1 broken arm
- 1 fractured femural bone
- 1 fractured hip
- sprained my wrist too numerous times to count
- too many bruises and embarassing moments to count!

It happens.. Cant do much more then watch out for those slippery spots! Glad to hear that you didnt mangle yourself though!


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Naw.. One thing I have learned, you can be as strict and discipline any horse to the limit, and you can never account for another creatures behavior 100%. It is good to discpline them, but remember persistance will get you further. If you fall, get back up right away!


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Not what I was saying.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Aww, sorry to hear that! But that really wasn't bad, don't worry. And I've had similar "embarassing" falls. I just find them funny though, more than embarassing. As long as your not seriously hurt, laugh it off and get right back on!


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear that.
I had my first fall off of a horse a few days ago.

This horse was quite lazy and i got her to lope and she definatly did not like that. So Mid lope she started to buck.

The first 2 bucks were what i like to call "rocking horse" bucks. and once she figured out that was not working to get me off all four legs go up in the air and she rounded her back and i was off. I rolled to the ground and popped right back up giving everyone a thumbs up telling them i was ok. My friends mom was like "well someone has to get back on her." I immediatly said im gonna do it. i knew i had to so i wouldnt loose confidence and so that she wouldnt think that she could buck with someone and she would be done with her lesson. The saddle horn hit my ribcage a lot so my ribs are still sore. But that was not the first time i have been bucked with. Just the first time i've ever fallen off!


----------



## Summer08 (Dec 5, 2008)

Evil, evil ice. I suggest salting it to death.
I to have had more falls than I can count, and amazingly never broken anything other than my tailbone. (don't do that it hurts like hell) My first, the horse hit a divot at a dead run (I was 12 and dind't know what barn sour meant)and I went forward, landing on the saddle horn, then on his neck, then off sideways. He stopped ten feet away and gave me a look like "why did you get off, we aren't home yet" needless to say, getting back on wasn't an option, I wasn't walking home.
My most FUN fall was when a mare I was on dsecided to try side kicking the gelding to her left and I went off to her right, and landed on my feet. Completely not posible, but very cool. They are right though, get back on, no matter how much it hurts, prove to yourself, and the horse that you're not scared, and they can't get away with dumping you. Of course, I don't think the ice cares, but I'd kill it anyway.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Summer08 said:


> Evil, evil ice. I suggest salting it to death.
> I to have had more falls than I can count, and amazingly never broken anything other than my tailbone. (*don't do that it hurts like hell*) My first, the horse hit a divot at a dead run (I was 12 and dind't know what barn sour meant)and I went forward, landing on the saddle horn, then on his neck, then off sideways. He stopped ten feet away and gave me a look like "why did you get off, we aren't home yet" needless to say, getting back on wasn't an option, I wasn't walking home.
> My most FUN fall was when a mare I was on dsecided to try side kicking the gelding to her left and I went off to her right, and landed on my feet. Completely not posible, but very cool. They are right though, get back on, no matter how much it hurts, prove to yourself, and the horse that you're not scared, and they can't get away with dumping you. Of course, I don't think the ice cares, but I'd kill it anyway.


 Boy isnt that the truth! Holy gravy! I didnt think there was anything any more painful then other broken bones, until you bust a tailbone! Its funny cause when I mushed mine, it was while I was attempting to gain control from a bucking and rearing mare while bareback. I didnt realize that I slid forward, and smooshed other "important" male equipment. I hit the ground, and laid there for a bit.. when I got up with the help of others, I had this sudden urge to puke mega-time. I couldnt figure out why my tail bone caused me to want to throw up.. Well, the pain from my tail bone was so intense, that I didnt realize that my male anotomy had swollen and thats where that urge came from. Took 2 days before my tail throbbed down to a point I could feel the other damaged areas!

We need to create tailbone protectors!!!


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ouch im glad you are ok!! I have sooo many falls its not even funny! My first was when i was jumping, the horse jumped the jump big and i fell off on the other side lol just got dirt in my pants no injuries lol. Altho I second not breaking the tail bone!!! When i first started leasing horses we kids would have a bareback day, well Andrew was a thin, tall, huge/skinny withers that could make the biggest man cry and on top of that was so bouncy when i tried a sitting trot people yell at me to stop posting:roll: lol. Well i made it through trotting both ways and cantering even if i was bouncing 10 feet in the air! I asked him to stop, we were done and he broke into a really fast trot.....needless to say I fell off, first bouncing 20 feet in the air then landing on my bum. God that hurt for like 4-5 months!!!


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

Last Saturday, my TB rose,twisted and tossed me (this distance according to witness) approx 10' I think that's a new record for me, and I have 12" bruise on my hip to remember it by...
Sore/swollen but I am back...


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

You aren't a real rider untill you come off, so congrats!

My first fall, it was my first time cantering indoors, and I was flopping all over the place. The poor pony thought I was kicking her so she started galloping around the ring. I stayed on 4 times around then smashed into the wall (ouch).


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> Don't feel bad. I fall on ice for no reason what so ever. You at least were doing something


:lol: well said. That made me laugh.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

It happens... you will probably get better soon! Don't feel bad, everyone falls. Although, in the mean-time, you probably won't be able to ride so that's a bit of a bummer.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> :lol: well said. That made me laugh.



if you were there you woulda been cracking up


----------



## Xoras (Sep 23, 2008)

Aw, I'm sorry.

A couple months ago, I had my first lesson in nearly a year. I was so sore all over after I finished, as soon as I dismounted, I fell over on my butt. XD It was definitely not one of my most graceful moments.


----------

